# American woodcock: trauma deformities.



## Fabrice (Dec 14, 2007)

Few days ago, I add 5 new pictures. Two American woodcock and four Europeenne woodcock. Also my woodcock hunting season 2009.

This fall if you kill deformed woodcock please drops me a line. Describe deformity also include picture. Any comments, please bring them on. http://www.braquepyrenees.com

Thanks for your help.
Michael


----------

